# 2004 GTO Leaking Coolant, but from where?



## Drifter3794 (Sep 27, 2013)

I've got a 2004 gto ls1, it's been leaking coolant onto the ground. There is no coolant in the oil or signs of a bad head gasket. The leak pattern is more located on the passenger / front of the car. I took the metal scrape plate off to try and visually locate the leak but there was no obvious sign except multiple wet surfaces. From visual/feel inspection the hoses, reservoir, and thermostat are dry. I currently have my brother in law out renting a pressure tester. Any ideas at what the problem is as far as where the leak is springing from?


----------



## AZgoat (Jul 31, 2013)

I had a similar issue in my Corvette and it only happened when the car was hot. Once it shut down the pin prick hole would leak and the hose was dry after wards but it there always seem to be a small puddle. Try getting the car up to operating temp, park and observe if u cant seem to find the leak easily.


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

I had a similar problem with my 04 gto and it ended up being the waterpump seal.


----------



## Drifter3794 (Sep 27, 2013)

Pressure tested the system and it held pressure showing no leaks, would it be best to replace the water pump gasket before replacing the whole unit itself?


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah I would go after the gaskets first.


----------



## blackhawk571 (Sep 28, 2013)

The gaskets are a horrible design. I used some high temp rtv on the front and back of the new seals when I put them on and I have had no leaks since


----------

